# Wie reason in cubase einbinden`?



## SILT (14. Oktober 2004)

hi 

hab schon probiert reason in cubase einzubinden...nur leider ohne erfolg hab die rewire channel aktiviert ne midi spur gesetzt und diese einem gerät aus reason zugeordnet...nur wie gehts weiter? 
gibts vielleicht ne anleitung irgendwo?


----------

